# jack points



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

i will put drag radials on the car this weekend at the strip...i bought a nice jack so i could crank it from the rear so both wheels will lift off at same time so i dont have to do one side then the other. to jack up from the rear, should i usde the third member? or where should i go off of...thnx


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

If you jack off the 3rd member you will tuck the wheels into the wheel well. I jack the rear of my car under the bolts for the rear sub frame ( in frt of the rear wheels), as this is a reinforced area. I have had no ill affects by doing this. To jack up the front I put the jack in back of the front wheel and place it under the uni-rail which is inward under the floor pan.This is also a strong point to jack the car.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a pic posted by Pennsylvania Goat showing the jack points on the 04,


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

those front points are really deep in there


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Here is a pic posted by Pennsylvania Goat showing the jack points on the 04,


Exactly where I said...........


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> If you jack off the 3rd member you will tuck the wheels into the wheel well.


Not trying to be rude, but, if you lift the car by the third member on an IRS car like ours it actually allows the wheels to droop and you can get them off easier. That's how I installed my slicks at the strip.:cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Not trying to be rude, but, if you lift the car by the third member on an IRS car like ours it actually allows the wheels to droop and you can get them off easier. That's how I installed my slicks at the strip.:cheers


Steve.......I stand corrected. Been dealin with solid axle vehicles all my life. Went into brain fade on this one.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Steve.......I stand corrected. Been dealin with solid axle vehicles all my life. Went into brain fade on this one.


It happens..... try being me for the last week and a half.... running and running and running..:willy: :lol:


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

thanx a lot for the diagram and all the help guys, and yea the first time i jacked it up by the third member for test, so i was hoping i didnt do n e thing to wrong hahah...


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I use the yellow points in diagram for jack points. I find if I drive front tires on 2x8 wood it’s just enough to use standard floor jack. Steve I thought you weren’t using GTODEALER any more?


----------

